Ask HN: What podcasts are you listening to? - leonagano
======
carusooneliner
Some of my favorites organized by category:

Interviews on a broad bange of topics

    
    
      BBC: In Our Time
    
      Conversations with Tyler
    
      Hidden Forces
    
      Econtalk
    
      The Knowledge Project with Shane Parrish
    

Startups and Tech

    
    
      a16z
    
      Exponent
    

Finance and Economics

    
    
      Bloomberg Surveillance
    
      Bloomberg: Masters In Business
    
      Bloomberg: Odd Lots
    

General Topics

    
    
      ABC Big Ideas
    
      The Reith Lectures
    

Current Affairs

    
    
      BBC: The Briefing Room
    

Thinktanks

    
    
      Carnegie Council Audio Podcast
    
      World Class
    

Science Leakey Foundation: Origin Stories

    
    
      BBC: The Life Scientific
    
      BBC: The Curious Case of Rutherford and Fry
    
      ABC: All in the Mind
    

Bitcoin/Ethereum

    
    
      Epicenter
    

Indie

    
    
      Future thinkers

~~~
gadders
I'd recommend The Naked Scientists as well for the Science category.

------
tomjen3
Most of these comments here just list the names of the podcasts. Please
include a description and your personal comments so that others can consider
if they might also be interested.

I will just mention a few:

Hardcore History: The name is pretty good description of what it contains. If
2-4 hour episodes that dig into the why and how of a particular topic in
history is not for you, then neither is this podcast.

Dan Carlin focus on ideas and not so much on dates. His pods are infrequent
and long.

Martyr Made: Started out with the best, most indepth description of the
history of the creation of Israel (from about 1880 to 1949) in the form of
over 25 hours of content, some of which is seriously depressing. A good
showcase for some of the worst humans can do (on both sides of the conflict).
Best enjoyed with a pause button and so not for children.

Joe Rogan: (only added here because others have mentioned it). I subscribe but
have only listened to a couple episodes. My main complaint is that they are
way too frequent and the title is just whomever he interviews so if the name
doesn't ring a bell you will have spend a couple hours figuring out if it is
worth listing to.

How it began: Stories of how we got particular techs, from refrigiation to
computers. Contains music and background sounds so it fells more like a radio
documentary than a podcast. Highly recommended, have listened to several
episodes multiple times.

Contex: Same author as how it began, but simpler in production and focuses
more on the context of something: like Guns Germs and Steel; the wealth and
poverty of nations and so on. The podcast is only a few episodes in.

------
a-saleh
Most often:

* Tim Ferris show - kinda like the interviews, and really like the experimental mind-set of Ferris

Less often:

* Magic Readalong - Two guys talking 20 minutes about interesting functional programming and life. These are the conversations I wish I would be having with my friends over beer.

* Intelligence Squared - really good traditional british-style panel debates. Often geopolitical in nature. These are the topics we actually do like to discuss over beer.

Sometimes, mostly game-podcasts:

* The Short Game podcast - finally a podcast aobut short-enough games I actually am able to finish :) This is how I found out about Bithell-games {Subsurface,Quarantine}-Circular

* Dad 'n Sons - i.e. the Superbunnyhop and friends

* Cooptional Podcast - still like them, they seem to be holding the course with Genna Bain taking over after John Bain's death

------
EnderMB
I'm a big fan of the Distraction Pieces podcast with Scroobius Pip.

[http://www.scroobiuspip.co.uk/distraction-pieces-
podcast/](http://www.scroobiuspip.co.uk/distraction-pieces-podcast/)

You probably won't get much from it if you're not a UK resident, but I find
him to be a great host, despite his issues with stuttering. I highly recommend
the Matt Willis episode.

While not strictly a podcast, I'm a huge fan of Comedians In Cars Getting
Coffee. In similar vein, he does a great job of interviewing fellow comedians,
and makes episodes with people you might not like very enjoyable.

------
gadders
Some less popular ones that I think people should give a try to:

\- The Naked Scientists - hour long popular science show

\- Chemistry in its Element - 10 minute podcasts about various compounds and
elements

\- Naked Astronomy - Monthly podcast about space science and business

\- The Forum (BBC World Service) - World Service equivalent of In Our Time

\- The Life Scientific - BBC Radio 4 - Scientists discussing their career and
works

\- Last Word - BBC Radio 4 - Obituaries of notable people that have died that
week

\- Crowd Science - BBC World Service - Investigating user-submitted science
questions

And if you're into MMA:

\- Believe you Me by Michael Bisping. He is genuinely funny.

------
leepowers
Long Now Seminars podcast:

[http://longnow.org/seminars/podcast/](http://longnow.org/seminars/podcast/)

------
valiant-comma
Risky Business, if for nothing else than the news segment.

[https://risky.biz/RB506/](https://risky.biz/RB506/)

------
cattlefarmer
I have only one to recommend:

Boagworld - [https://boagworld.com/show/](https://boagworld.com/show/)

They've been doing the web/design/ux thing for about 10 years now and it's
still fun to listen too. More design, less tech.

------
ArtWomb
Radio Drama Revival was recommended here on HN. But I still prefer the old-
time corniness of a good X-Minus-One or Suspense episode from the Golden Age
;)

[http://www.radiodramarevival.com/](http://www.radiodramarevival.com/)

------
estilos
Fiction:

Welcome to Nightvale (community radio for a friendly-creepy desert town)

The Hidden Almanac (ursula vernon trice-weekly 5min gardening and saints)

Non-Fiction:

RadioLab (sciency stories)

Bad With Money with Gaby Dunn (notionally personal finance, actually social
commentary)

The History of Philosophy Without Any Gaps (does what it says on the tin)

------
m3tr0s
I don't. I tried it several times, but I love music so much I can't spend my
"listening time" on human voice.

Honestly, I don't even understand how you all do that - when? At work? In
public transport/car? While having a shower?

~~~
SyneRyder
For me, it's while mowing the lawn, gardening, and washing the dishes. I used
to on public transport, but that's my Duolingo & music time now.

Sometimes I'll listen to a few minutes of a podcast in the morning while
shaving & getting ready - Leo Laporte's "The Tech Guy" podcast is great for
this, because each support call is usually just a few minutes long.

I sometimes listen to podcasts while exercising or have a long walk somewhere,
but I'm more likely to listen to music for that.

Oh - and some of the podcasts I listen to are about music production / music
technology. One of my new favorites is the Sonic Talk podcast (even though
their website looks terrible), and Pensado's Place is also good sometimes:

[http://www.pensadosplace.tv/](http://www.pensadosplace.tv/)
[https://sonicstate.com/sonictalk](https://sonicstate.com/sonictalk)

------
andrei_says_
Framelab on framing, metaphors, linguistics, psychology, how the brain works
and how it is hacked by politicians and con men.

George Lakoff is pretty amazing.

------
richerlariviere
Joe Rogan. Really interesting point of views and opinions. Some like the guy,
some hate him.

------
hsavit1
Intercepted by The Intercept is great. So is the sister "Deconstructed"
podcast

------
kamphey
Fruitful

Just my friend eating fruit and talking with friends. Listened to his first 3
episodes.

------
iKSv2
Software Engineering Daily

How I built this

Business Wars

Scaling Postgres

Startup Secrets Lecture Series

These pretty much have me occupied on all my commute time.

------
yur3i__
Linux Unplugged and Security Now are top podcasts

------
mlthoughts2018
Hollywood Handbook.

The funniest satirical podcast I’ve found.

------
jger15
In no particular order:

Conversations with Tyler Cowen

The Peter Attia Drive

a16z Podcast

EconTalk

Exponent with Ben Thompson & James Allworth

Akimbo with Seth Godin

Sam Harris

Joe Rogan

Unchained Podcast

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History + HH Addendum + Common Sense

Deviate with Rolf Potts

Jocko Podcast

The After On Podcast with Rob Reid

North Star with David Perell

Invest Like The Best

Cool Tools with Kevin Kelly

Between The Covers

STEM Talk

Greymatter

Revolution Health Radio

Filmspotting + The Next Big Picture Show

Recode Media with Peter Kafka

Bill Simmons

Rationally Speaking

FoundMyFitness with Rhonda Patrick

Very Bad Wizards

Big Think: Think Again Podcast

Revolution Health Radio

Femsplainers

The Terrible Podcast (Steelers/NFL)

------
jiscariot
In addition to may that others have mentioned such as JRE, Waking Up, Convos
with Tyler, my main go-to is:

The Fifth Column - A weekly libertarian-ish take on the news and media, with
lots of hilarity, generally while the hosts finish a bottle of listener-
supported bourbon. Kmele Foster runs it along with Matt Welch (Reason) and
Michael Moynihan (Vice News).

------
mujtaba223
Embedded.fm

The Engineering Commons

Undiscovered

RadioLab

------
noddy1w
Agree with above, my faves are econtalk, conversations with tyler..

RedScare is 3 new york russian girls talking about issues like #metoo from a
socialist/anti-liberal perspective, its great

------
leonagano
Masters of Scale

Side Hustle School

Indie Hackers

------
kull
Marketplace

------
amorphous
Sam Harris. The way he thinks and talks brings me some kind of tranquillity at
the end of the day. A "be at home" feeling.

------
ryanchants
* All Songs Considered

* Coding Blocks

* Common Sense

* The Daily

* Developer on Fire

* Developer Tea

* Embed

* Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders

* Politico

* Fresh Air

* HBR Ideacast

* Indie Hackers

* The Infinite Monkey Cage

* Intelligence Squared

* Intelligence Squared US

* The Joe Rogan Experience

* Manager Tools(Basics)

* Masters of Scale

* Nerd Cast

* More Perfect

* Reply All

* Reveal

* Sidedoor

* Tiny Desk Concerts

* Up First

------
Sachash1234
Tim ferris

------
sadema
Sam Harris

Freakonomics

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History

Revisionist History

Blogginheads.tv: The Glenn Show

